# would we be charged for a copy of all our notes from the lister?



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi, we are considering egg donor treatment outside the uk but not sure where yet. I have spent the past few hours researching this area and see that it would be benificial to have a full copy of all our notes from our recent ivf/icsi at the Lister and wondered if anyone knew what this might cost or even if was possible please ?
thanks
Zu


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya zula

I am not sure as this would vary from clinic to clinic

I think the best thing would be to contact the admin dept at the lister to enquire about any costs etc

Sorry i cant be more helpful

Emxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Zula, have a look at this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76568.0

The ARGC didn't charge me anything for copying and sending me my notes - so much for Panorama making out that Mr T and the ARGC are money grabbing!

Good luck with treatment!

Jules


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I had a copy of my notes from the Lister done a couple of years back and it costs £10..  Had to the request in writing as well, but after that it came through pretty quickly, although I did notice my actual file was much bigger than what they copied...  I think they just copy what they seem to think is the most important stuff.
Helen x


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

helen & jules thank you both very much, thats such good news. Its really helping to keep me positive at the moment (AF arrived today and am due to test on thursday but i know its over now) although, its amazing how sane lots of those old fashioned tunnocks tea cakes makes are making me feel (theyre full of gooey mallow and covered in chocolate).
anyway thanks again and take care both of you


----------

